# Can you buy fireflies (lighting bugs)?



## MeasH

I want to release fireflies at my wedding. I am going to have a nightime wedding and once the vowes are complete and the kiss is done I want fireflies to be released.


----------



## manaheim

Ok, that's two posts of you investing more effort into asking us questions than you would have to invest in using a search engine. And this one has NOTHING to do with photography, so I feel justified in providing you this handy link to your answer:

Let me google that for you

Oh and, btw. Fireflies are not doves. They will trickle out of an open jar or whatever. They will not burst. AND it's not like you're going blink immediately. AND it's not like you're EVER going to be able to pick that light up on a camera.


----------



## lambertpix

Sorry, but the first thing I thought of was that episode of Two and Half Men where they tried to use butterflies at a wedding....


----------



## bratkinson

Harking back to my childhood days eons ago, fireflies don't 'keep' well at all. I used to catch them and put them into a jar with some green leaves in it and holes punched into the lid and if I was really lucky, they'd still be alive in the morning.

Aside from the fact that fireflies are quickly disappearing as a species due to encroachment of man resulting in loss of habitat, the other issue is they are not indigenous to the whole world...only some areas. Add to that, they are only actively 'blinking' for a few hours shortly after sunset...and that's usually in calm, semi-humid to humid conditions. So unless your wedding is properly timed, releasing them and having them blinking won't happen.

Perhaps the biggest issue, however, is finding enough fireflies to be in any way 'spectacular' upon release. And that's assuming they all start blinking (or keep on blinking) after their release. In short, do you know of any location, perhaps within 5-10 miles of where the wedding will be, that has perhaps 200-300 fireflies easily captureable in a short time? And how many people would be needed to do this? And securing permission from the land owner?  The land owner may want to 'keep' his fireflies as every one caught this year is maybe 20 fewer next year!  And no, I am not aware of anyone or any organization that raises fireflies.

While the idea of releasing fireflies seems very beautiful, I think it would be more effective if the wedding were held where the fireflies naturally exist.  Unfortunately, that is usually in rural settings with little lighting as the bright lights of 'town' or even the lights of passing automobile traffic reduces their numbers (and blinks) significantly.


----------



## AR76

Kong-Ming lanterns would have the effect you're looking for.
You'd need to check if they are legal and safe to release in your area.
They sure are beautiful...
http://www.amazon.com/Chinese-Kongming-Lanterns-Birthday-Wedding/dp/B009C6TMAM

A safer alternative would be connecting small glow sticks, as found in fishing stores, to a helium balloon.
Looks nice, is not a fire hazard* but does litter the enviroment. *

Maybe the best option: glow in the dark, helium filled balloons. Good, but hard to find.
http://www.mish.co.nz/glow-in-the-dark-balloons-pack-of-5/


----------

